# what do you feed your pregnant bitch



## ben roberts (Dec 5, 2010)

Just curious on what you guys feed your pregnant bitchs I am feeding diamond extreme athlete right now


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

ben roberts said:


> Just curious on what you guys feed your pregnant bitchs I am feeding diamond extreme athlete right now


 
Ole Roy Performance


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

ben roberts said:


> Just curious on what you guys feed your pregnant bitchs I am feeding diamond extreme athlete right now


Nothing with flaxseed or peas for any breeding dogs.

Ang


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Kevin Cyr said:


> Ole Roy Performance


I prefer Pedigree if you really want big, healthy aggressive award winning champion litters.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Ang Cangiano said:


> Nothing with flaxseed or peas for any breeding dogs.
> 
> Ang



A friend of mine keeps telling me that there was some sort of study on flaxseed and female dogs. Do you know what she is referring to?

T


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

ben roberts said:


> Just curious on what you guys feed your pregnant bitchs I am feeding diamond extreme athlete right now


This question made me wonder about something? Do you change the feed completely when a female is in pup? 

I always feed my dogs RC (Royal Canin) and when I had a female in pup I just fed more and after I was sure she was actually in pup I would start to feed her extra with RC Puppy food. I never went to a special diet or anything, just fed her more and added the puppy kibble when at about 4 weeks in pup.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Alice Bezemer said:


> This question made me wonder about something? Do you change the feed completely when a female is in pup?
> 
> I always feed my dogs RC (Royal Canin) and when I had a female in pup I just fed more and after I was sure she was actually in pup I would start to feed her extra with RC Puppy food. I never went to a special diet or anything, just fed her more and added the puppy kibble when at about 4 weeks in pup.



Do you ever give them raw meat and bones? I went from using Orijen to full raw and like the results.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Do you ever give them raw meat and bones? I went from using Orijen to full raw and like the results.


I'm to lazy :lol: They do extremely well on RC so thats what I stick with.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

I feed raw especially as the female gets large and heavy with pups. Just my preference and I like the results.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

eric squires said:


> I feed raw especially as the female gets large and heavy with pups. Just my preference and I like the results.


Anything you stay away from or add extra of?


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

I feed mostly deer and not much else. I think feeding the organs and bones for the marrow is important. I also wean pups on raw ground. I process all of my own raw so I know what they are getting.


----------

